# Prayer for friend battling Stage 4 Cancer



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 9, 2015)

Please say some prayers for a dear friend I worked with for 24 years who has stage 4 cancer.  He is an avid hunter and fisherman.  He was rushed via ambulance from SE Ga to Atlanta Cancer treatment Center via ambulance.  He is not doing to well right now.  Pray for a healing and for his family.  His wife and two sons.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 9, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 9, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## fredw (Jul 10, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend, prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 11, 2015)

our prayers sent


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 14, 2015)

*Prayers for Family*

I would like to update my post.  My friend passed away this afternoon form his battle with cancer.  Please pray for his wife and two sons.


----------



## Horns (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I too had a great friend pass in March from cancer. May the family find peace in the fact that he is no longer in pain. He will never be gone as memories last forever.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry about the passing of your friend. My Prayers are added for you and his family.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 4, 2015)

*Dear Lord*

I just found out another friend who retired a couple of years ago has cancer spread throughout his body.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 5, 2015)

Prayers added.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 5, 2015)

sent.


----------

